# Mont Blanc tunnel



## Pugwash (Jun 12, 2005)

Howdy,

I don't live in Europe/UK and I may be well out of date with this question, but I have an AA Touring Atlas for France (2001) in which the Mont Blanc tunnel south from Chamonix is marked as being closed till further notice. 
Is this still the case?

Thanks for any help,
Pugwash.


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

Pugwash said:


> Howdy,
> 
> I don't live in Europe/UK and I may be well out of date with this question, but I have an AA Touring Atlas for France (2001) in which the Mont Blanc tunnel south from Chamonix is marked as being closed till further notice.
> Is this still the case?
> ...


I am pretty sure it is open now with a range of new safety measures

http://www.chamonix.net/mont-blanc/tunnel_en.htm


----------



## nukeadmin (Oct 10, 2003)

well we went through it around March last year and it was open then, but i seem to recall a fire being posted about it some time afterwards


----------



## navman (May 10, 2005)

we went through it june 2005 and it was fine then.... Beautiful area..If you get the chance pop into Chamonix..


----------



## billnhelen (May 10, 2005)

Hi Pugwash,
I've got an airport transfer booked between Geneva and Courmayeur (the Italian side of Mont Blanc) on 15th of this month. The tunnel bloomin' well better be open, otherwise it's going to be a long trip!
Seriously, no problems have been advised to me so all must be well at present.....
Bill


----------



## Pugwash (Jun 12, 2005)

*Thanks for the info*

Thanks everyone, that's good news. I checked the link out and saw some (almost) realtime pictures of vehicles going into the tunnel so I guess it's open.

We'll certainly be having a look around Chamonix!

Any Aires to be recommended around there?

Regards to all,
Pugwash.


----------



## 96509 (Oct 12, 2005)

*Mont Blanc Tunnel Charges*

I discovered last Summer when motorcycling in this area that a return ticket through the Tunnel is less than 70% of the price of two singles. It was not obvious from the displayed information that return fares were available. I returned on the same day and mine mighthave been a day return, so period returns may be more costly.

The mountain passes around Mont Blanc (about 200 miles round trip, eight hours fast riding) provide exhilarating and challenging motorcycling but would be quite a gruelling challenge in a motorhome.

I seem to remember that parking in Chamonix was a nightmare - I even gave up and abandoned the attempt on my bike, so if there are any MH parking options for Chamonix it would be helpful to know about them in advance.

Stuart Ormerod


----------



## 96088 (Aug 22, 2005)

*Re: Mont Blanc Tunnel Charges*



sormerod said:


> I seem to remember that parking in Chamonix was a nightmare - I even gave up and abandoned the attempt on my bike, so if there are any MH parking options for Chamonix it would be helpful to know about them in advance.
> Stuart Ormerod


Park next to the lake/pond at Les Pelerons on the D243 then walk/cycle/catch a bus in.


----------

